# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Джхулан-ятра в Москве с 9-го по 13-е августа

## Вишну-рата дас

Джхулан-ятра – это одновременно наймиттика-лила и нитья-лила. Наймиттика означает, что эта игра проходит раз в год, в одно и то же время, в духовном мире и здесь – в земном Вриндаване. Этот праздник длится 13 дней, начиная с тритии светлой половины месяца Шраван. В это время Шримати Радхарани покидает Свой дом в Явате и направляется на Варшану, где Она проведет две недели. Там Она может свободно наслаждаться джхулан-расой с Кришной. Она в радостном, игривом настроении, потому что уж здесь-то ей не помешают бдительные домочадцы. 



Сезон дождей во Вриндаване – прекрасное время года. Павлины, увидев Радху и Кришну, думают, что это спустилась на землю грозовая туча с молнией. Под сладостное пение кукушек подруги собирают цветы, делают из них короны Радхике и Шьяму, а потом вплетают цветы кетаки в косу Радхарани. Качели держатся на красных шелковых веревках, в которые вплетены нитки жемчуга. Цветами кетаки подруги украсили и качели. Кришна привлекается именно этими качелями, потому что они подобны цветку лотоса. 

Вринда Деви заранее отрядила всех своих подружек за цветами для пушпа-асаны. Кришна испытывает желание пойти туда с Радхарани и начать Джхулан-ятру. Радхарани же притворяется, что Она в этом и не заинтересована вовсе. «Я не хочу... Но Ты иди... Столько подруг вокруг - Лалита, Вишакха...» Но Кришна отвечает: «Ну, пожалуйста, пошли на качели!» В этот момент незаметно подкрадываются Вринда Деви и Кундалата, обхватывают втроем с Кришной Радхику и сажают Ее на качели... 

Когда мы получаем Даршан Джхулан-ятры, мы должны помнить все это и медитировать на это. Это также вдохновение на повторение джапы, нашу погруженность в Бхаджан. 




...Затем Кришна взглядом указывает Лалите и Вишакхе: «Быстрее... Быстрее!» Качели раскачиваются сильнее и сильнее, причем Кришна помогает подругам. От страха Шримати Радхарани кричит: «Шьям! Остановись!» А подружки хором ей в ответ: «Шьямаа, держись! О, Рая, крепче держись за своего Прана-валлабху, а то упадешь!» и раскачивают качели сильнее и сильнее. Лепестки и вода смешиваются с цветочной пыльцой и покрывают зеркальной пеленой Радху и Кришну. Сияние немного тускнеет, отражения исчезают, и Кришна видит напротив Радху, а Радха – опять Кришну...

Смысл Джхулан-ятры для нас в том, что мы хотим очистить ум через привязанность к Кришне. Так или иначе мы должны привязаться к Кришне. Привязаться к Его Имени, к Его образу, к Его играм. Мы должны занять ум в служении Кришне. Кришна даст нам память, если увидит, что мы стремимся помнить о Нем. Это очень сладостное служение – занять ум в служении Кришне. Давайте начнем думать по-новому – думать о Радхе и Кришне. 

Из лекции Маханидхи Свами. Вриндаван. Джхулан-ятра 1997 г

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Описание праздника качелей в "Шри Хари -бхакти -виласе":

"Чтобы праздновать этот фестиваль, человек должен подготовить и предложить Господу очень хорошую пищу. Затем он должен накормить остатками пищи преданных, и после этого каждый должен быть занят в пении, танцах и игре на музыкальных инструментах

После совершения грандиозного арати, человек должен разбрасывать цветной порошок, смешанный с сандаловым деревом и другими ароматными субстанциями, на тело Верховного Господа снова и снова.

Преданный должен удовлетворить Вайшнавов, бросая на них этот ароматный цветной порошок, танцуя и воспевая в их обществе. Затем он должен предложить свои поклоны Господу Кришне и осторожно поместить Его на качели, которые должны быть хорошо украшены.

Таким образом, каждый может видеть этот прекрасный фестиваль. Господь должен быть вынесен за пределы алтарной и помещён на поднятый алтарь. Затем преданные должны начать качать Кришну после совершения Ему поклонения в соответствии с правилами и предписаниями.

Таким образом, человек должен поклоняться Господу Кришне и помещать Его на качели каждые три часа. С любовью и преданностью он должен счастливо праздновать этот фестиваль в течение дня и ночи."

----------

